# Pneumatic Sewage Ejectors



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody seen them...

We've got one local and I'm off to probably clean some woman sanitary products out of the slider valve...

Oh Joy... This baby is my specialty they save it just for me...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

No-but I really am jealous


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope never seen one, take some pic


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> No-but I really am jealous


Why? I've been trying to sell them a pit and duplex grinder pumps for years...

I forget the brand, it was made by a long ago local company that ceased to exist before I was born. One of these days it will need a part that I can't get or adapt something into place and it will be game over...

It has 2 chambers and there is a slider valve on top that alternates between the on filling and the one emptying. Throw in a couple of Tampoons to the mix and the slider stops sliding, and the sewage pump stops pumping...

So seeing as everyone else is scared of it and has no idea of how it works, I get the pleasure of it being my baby...

It is somewhat like this in the theory of operation but with 2 tanks and a slider valve that alternates the tanks filling and emptying. That is the typical problem I see as it was again today. Someday it will be game over...

The problem is they are waiting for game over and changing these out to a duplex grinder system will be a huge job. The worst part by far will be the removal of the old system so we can put the new system in place. It's several floors underground and the components are massive cast iron tanks that we'll have to have riggers for. Doorways made wider, walls cut open, paths opened up, and possibly some floor openings made. I haven't even started figuring it out yet... It won't be done in a day!

At least the slide valve is easy to isolate and it is a fairly clean job for working on the dirty side of plumbing...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nope never seen one, take some pic


Pics really wouldn't show much except for the top of a few huge tanks...

Besides I have an agreement not to use work pics in place with my boss...
So that is a No Go...


----------



## seank89 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've never seen anything like it. I've got to show this to my dad to see if he's seen this application. Tramco in Chicago is the only company old enough to have made something like this. However they are still very much around. Metropolitan Pump is a great resource for something like this as well. 

Sean


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Besides I have an agreement not to use work pics in place with my boss...
> So that is a No Go...


Yep only seen a couple in 30 years. Illinois still requires a separate vent out the roof for them.

Sucks, the boss is paranoid about you using work picts. If any advertisement is not included.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GAN said:


> Sucks, the boss is paranoid about you using work picts. If any advertisement is not included.


When he hired me we discussed my web presence and how it would/could relate to my work. Having been hit by trolls (keyboard commandos) more than once here and at other sites I'm not one to invite them into my home or work spaces. So I'm fine with the agreement and not offering additional clues. It works well for both of us...

I love to talk about plumbing and to be able to smack down a troll when the need arises...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You old Troll smacker you.....:vs_mad:


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a few SHONE Pneumatic Sewage Ejectors in downtown Chicago that I know
of. I hate working on them because building engineers always tried to fix them first.
All the subway storm and seepage pumps are pneumatic to.


----------

